# Do you feel that your life was better before the internet?



## Double Indemnity

Those of us in our 30s should be able to remember life pre-internet. Was your life better?

I certainly think my life was better. I didn't start using the internet until 1995 when I went to college. I only dipped my toe in. Then I went to visit my aunt and uncle who had AOL and I got a taste of chat rooms. Soon after my parents got a computer with AOL which I used during the summer and my life has never been the same.

It seems life was much simpler before the internet. I think my quality of life was better. I did more things outside of the house. I had more friends. This could all be attributed to the fact that I was in high school, but I don't think that's entirely the reason. I miss having deep conversations with people face to face. I miss when I could go an hour without checking my email. :|


----------



## Rest or Real?

yes.


----------



## MsDaisy

It's been a year since I first got in front of a computer. I've really been thinking of having my internet disconnected. It's been unhealthy for me in so many ways, and it has intensified my anxieties.


----------



## Marooned

This is not an issue that only those with anxiety are dealing with. Many people have discovered the negative effects the internet can have on one's life, from social isolation to the decimation of attention span, and are struggling to regain control. Humans are not equipped to deal with a barrage of information such as the internet provides, with distraction upon distraction only a click away and no means of separating the wheat from the chaff. The acceptance of virtual interaction in place of face-to-face contact has led to a dehumanizing of our fellows, as evidenced by the vitriolic nature of much of what passes for discourse on the internet. Social skills atrophy from lack of practice, and this can be even more pronounced in those who never had them to begin with. It need not be this way, of course. The internet isn't going anywhere, but that doesn't mean we must be in thrall to it. We need only limit our use and "unplug often," as the saying goes, for peace of mind.


----------



## pumpkinspice

It's both a blessing and a curse. The internet makes it easy to connect to others going through the same thing but it also makes it easy to disconnect from others in real life.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Definitely.

For me the Internet actually took the fun out of computing itself.

I used to love the days of dialling up local BBSs, dabbling in ANSI art, and messing around with hardware/software without the solution being 1-click away on Google. Your networks through BBSs were people in your local area... it was real community.

Everyone uses computers now for everything: it's not a special, nerdy hobby anymore.

I liked life better before mobile/cell phones as well. If I was out for the day, I was uncontactable, and everyone accepted that.


----------



## LeMuet

I bought my own computer rather late, at 23.
I learnt what SA was at the same time.
For me internet was a way to socialise.
Though I had a jod I was very lonely so I thought it was better than nothing. 
I was very hopeful.
I can say internet changed my life, but not really the good way.
Too much people, too much contacts, too much informations, too much temptations, too quickly. 
Lots of disillusions...
Sometimes I even ask myself if I wouldn't have been happier whitout internet, unaware of SA, my "disease".


----------



## Snuffy

Well, I can't say that I went out a lot more before getting my first "real" computer back in 95-96 (a Pentium 90 with 14k dial-up); my SA had kicked in years beforehand, so I was already avoiding people anyway... However, I did pretty much completely stop reading books, which used to give me a lot of pleasure. I've actually just recently started reading again, in an effort to recapture past enjoyments... There's something so grounding and comforting about the feel of pages on the fingers, and the absence of electronic glare on the eyes.

I used to write a lot more, too, which virtually ground to a halt after I got that first computer. Keyboards and screens just aren't the same, intimate connection-wise, but pen and paper now feels strangely awkward. Considering how fluid a form of expression it once was for me, this really is a shame.

Also, let's not forget about when computers break down! There's that whole new world of stress, time and effort required to fix them (-or for those who aren't comfortable doing it themselves, dishing out $$$ for a repair tech; luckily I'm not in _that_ boat, overall).

So despite SA, my life definitely did feel brighter before computers entered into it. Yes, they were exciting and fun at first, but they very soon became addictive and brain/sensation-numbing.

As for cellphones... Since I don't tend to chat for pleasure, they've never been more than a tool for me. I only turn mine on when having to make a call, and my friend and folks already know they won't be able to reach me on it unless arranged beforehand. I've never swallowed that whole "being on call" aspect of having a cellphone and can't imagine why anyone would want to be in that position unless they truly had to be, as a caretaker or whatnot. Guess I'm just too selfish/value my freedom too much.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I miss connecting with people in a real, tangible, and meaningful way. The internet is also such an amazing time waster. I don't read books any more either. I've also stopped watching movies for the most part. My attention span has been completely fried. Ugh. How do I quit the internet and go back to the simple life?


----------



## komorikun

I'm starting to find conversations in person kind of slow and boring. Can't close the tab and switch to another thread, article, video when the topic doesn't interest me or the other person is drolling on about whatever. I miss having friends to do things outside of the house though. Can't exactly bring my laptop for company on outings.


----------



## Neptunus

The internet has made my life better - mostly because it's like having a library at your fingertips. Having online friends helps too.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Nope, mines better with it, I can keep in contact with alot of my relatives in other states and friends too. So I cant imagine what I would do without it now. I have a computer for each person in my house,lol.*


----------



## leonardess

I don't know.....it's a kind of love/hate thing. I love how it makes pursuing education so much easier, without having to be tied to a schedule or physical place. It's fantastic for those sorts of things. If I have a question about something, I can ask all kinds of people. 

Even when I had an online dating profile for example - once I figured out what the experience was really like, and developed realistic expectations about it, I got to chat with all kinds of really interesting people, living all kinds of interesting lives. Tied to that incidentally, is one's bull****-o-meter - it becomes much, much sharper, which is always useful. 

On the other hand, it does encourage one to sit on one's ***, which then becomes like the universe - ever-expanding. It encourages one to sit on said expanding ***, all alone, in one's room, evening after evening. So, like anything else - sugar, fat, alcohol, etc - you have to know when enough is enough.


----------



## Marooned

I agree wholeheartedly with the notion that there can be a sense of calm and serenity associated with a return to those technologies of old, like books, pen, and paper. The self-contained nature of books and the absence of all that extraneous noise found on the screen are very comforting indeed. They restore a sense of control, meaning, and quietude that have been lost in the deluge of the web. The late Neil Postman foresaw many of the problems that were to come as we surrender our lives over to technology (see his book _Technopoly_) years before the internet really became mainstream, and his ideas now seem very prescient.

I'm not a full-fledged Luddite as yet, but drastically reducing the amount of time I spend in front of a screen is certainly one of the things I'm working on. The easiest way to quit is not to go cold turkey as it were but to gradually wean yourself by physically removing the temptation. For me, that means several hours each day in nature or a visit to the library for some reading, with no gadgetry to accompany me. The goal need not be a total elimination, just a more judicious use of the technology to ensure that it is we who are doing the using and not the other way around.


----------



## leonardess

^ what a lovely, satisfyingly reflective, well written post. which is kind of ironic.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

No, I like some of the conveniences of the Internet. I think I could do without some of the latest things you can do with your phone though. There's no escape nowadays.


----------



## Farideh

DEFINITELY. Even before I had facebook. That crap has ruined me so far.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I had more time to think and daydream when I wasn't online all the time.


----------



## Citrine

Maybe...but then again, I was much younger and didn't really need to care too much about the real world just yet. Although, I don't use facebook or twitter or whatever is used these days. Not sure if this changes things a little.


----------



## telepathic

Yes. The Internet is toxic, period. I actually miss the innocent past-life that I was leading before I found the net.

All I'm going to say is, use the Internet to your advantage but don't let it use you. If that makes any sense....


----------



## sda

CeilingStarer said:


> Definitely.
> 
> For me the Internet actually took the fun out of computing itself.
> 
> I used to love the days of dialling up local BBSs, dabbling in ANSI art, and messing around with hardware/software without the solution being 1-click away on Google. Your networks through BBSs were people in your local area... it was real community.
> 
> Everyone uses computers now for everything: it's not a special, nerdy hobby anymore.
> 
> I liked life better before mobile/cell phones as well. If I was out for the day, I was uncontactable, and everyone accepted that.


 Longing for the old school BBS days hah? I never really got into BBS'ing much apart from friend's places as I didn't have modem at home till '95. Yeah I know one the masses got into the internet and computer, its never been fun.. well you are right its not special as it used to be. Its now cool to get on the net. Hey thats not the internet I logged onto in '96. Even as late as that, it was the Global Nerd Herd.


----------



## sda

As for the original question. No, Its not better before the internet. 

I have been on the net since '96 and its been positive. First of all looking up SA/SP newsgroups made me feel like I am not a weirdo. I have access so much information, ability to connect to people. 

Alternative, feeling like a weirdo, totally ashamed of who I am, since I am not confident with learning by asking people in person probably struggling with my profession. And still probably wasting time on computers anyway. 

You see, even before the net, I was playing games and fiddling with computers anyway.


----------



## gaz

No. I think i was more lonely then because i had no one i could relate to. I got the net in 2005 and it was great finding forums like this. I still am lonely but atleast i realize that there are people with the same issues.

Another thing. I would not have travelled as much had it not been for he interent, because i met a girl who invited me to meet her in her country. It gave me a reason to travel and i am thankfull of it.


----------



## nemesis1

I feel my life has been better since i got online around 2005.

I suddenly had access to massive amounts of information about things i was interested in, which i previously was unable to get much knowledge about. I also suddenly had access to lots of great music that i would have never heard about otherwise. Also being able to get hold of any album, movie, tv show or porno that i wanted without leaving my house was a total revelation.

I've also been able to converse with like minded people online, the type of people which i really struggle to meet in real life. And ive been able to meet some women through dating sites, which was something that wasnt happening without the internet. None of those dates actually ever went anywhere, but the experience was better than nothing.


----------



## Kon

nemesis1 said:


> I suddenly had access to massive amounts of information about things i was interested in, which i previously was unable to get much knowledge about...


I think this is by far the major benefit for me. Easier, faster and more up-to-date access to information than libraries. But I still need to print out stuff and waste tons of money on cartridges.


----------



## RiversEdge

- The internet has affected me in that I used to dream about going places and used to be outdoors more. I am slowly starting to be that way again.
- It has also affected me in the way that now I can meet people from all over the world - cool and all --but you meet some very wonderful people that you will most likely NEVER get to meet in person! It can be very saddening.
- I think the pre-internet period was better in the sense that you would meet people and make friends, build relationships - there was no guessing, no wondering if you will ever meet in person or if someone really likes you or not - the internet can feel lonely even though you may talk to a lot of people because there is no physical interaction or touch -- or the people you make friends with don't take things seriously because "it's the internet" 
It's so aggravating trying to figure out emotions or meaning through type!

...there are lots of great things about the internet too, but those are my gripes atm.


----------



## Eski

> I certainly think my life was better. I didn't start using the internet until 1995 when I went to college. I only dipped my toe in. Then I went to visit my aunt and uncle who had AOL and I got a taste of chat rooms. Soon after my parents got a computer with AOL which I used during the summer and my life has never been the same.


Went through the same sort of thing, think it was around 1998 when i first started to use the internet around my sisters house who had AOL. First thing i did was join one of the chat rooms. Those rooms always had laughs to be had. Got abit sad though when i realized i was having better chats with people in AOL than i was with my rl friends.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a similar thread on this a couple years ago, and I also feel the internet has a damaging effect. It's sad that younger people don't recall a time before the internet (but older people than us can say the same thing about us and TV/film). I first used it in '97, and while I can't say I was happy before it, without question I've been less happy since, especially since '02 when I got my first e-mail address and started posting on stupid message boards. Of course a lot of that has to do with the fact that I'm a very flawed and depressed person naturally, but the internet has fed my isolation and been a huge time waster. And I don't even have the internet in my home, just at the library or work! 

I'm not going to say that the internet is all bad. As an information resource, it can be really helpful and quick. However, for myself I've found that it has replaced long-form reading in some ways, and my attention span is shorter. Again, some of this is due more to inherent personal problems, but the internet feeds it. Socially, I feel the internet is the wrong way to go. If you're going to use it as a tool to meet people for dating off of dating sites and actually meet up in person, that's one thing. However, to me, having internet-only friends states or countries away is useless and silly.

I really feel that internet/cell phone/MP3 technology is having a deleterious effect on the world. I can't put my finger on it, but something's just not right about it. It's the wrong way to go. It feels like it's being rushed; it's just moving too fast. Each week seems like it brings new advances in cell phones and ways to access the stupid internet. Every other freaking commercial is for a cell phone. Yesterday on one of the cable news networks, they had a segment on some "exciting" new cell phone crap. One of the things they showed was a large wristwatch on which you could check your Facebook or Twitter "in case you had your cell phone in your back pocket and didn't want to take it out." Are you kidding me?!? Is that what the world's coming to, that you have to be so connected to these worthless sites that you have to have the easiest possible access 24/7? It brings up the film "Videodrome" to me, in which ideas of being brought into the "world's mixing board" and the evolution of man as a technological being are the focus. 

The most advanced cell phone I've ever held is my basic Tracfone, and I didn't even want that. I've never even held an iPod. I think that the advancement of instant downloads of music and movies has fed a "RIGHT NOW, RIGHT AWAY!!!" mentality in younger folk that is scary. They can't even wait two days anymore to get a film from Netflix in the mail. They'd rather stream a lower quality version on a tiny cell phone or iPad screen (that is, if they're even paying for it instead of ripping it off from a pirated copy, the jerks). And don't even mention the people who feel that they need such instant access to their friends that they'd risk causing an accident by talking or even texting while driving.


----------



## mzmz

*I think the internet is great*

People are the problem.
other people dont seem to remember this, but b4 the internet was big, people were already cold, standoffish, selfish self absorbed nincapoops.
The need was there. We needed a way to conect with others, but had lost trust in everyone
In comes the WWW.

No, the commercialization of the Media was the problem.
Blame Ronald Reagan.


----------



## FarNorth

I consider the Internet to be a great resource for information. I don't consider it to be that great at communicating with other people. Mostly because I am a tech guy.

The communication between people over the Internet is an afterthought and it shows. The communication between computers hasn't really been mastered completely yet, but we are getting there, patent hindrance by patent hindrance.

I don't worry about so much about on a personal level. But the development of society is moving towards and all-Internet based model; this I worry about. This is not social evolution -- it is social de-evolution.

Before the Internet became a household appliance, there were people saying _You gotta get on the Internet, man, it is great for, um, whatever; it's great and everybody's doing it and that's why it's great" (plus: there's porn!)_ I never fell for these "arguments". I first experienced the Internet back in 1993. I've yet to make a single friend through this supposed friend-making-machine.

As people tend to move more into seclusion with the Internet I am now more able to look at them and see my own flaws and shortcomings. I can use the image of others to improve myself; but because of what trends dictates my efforts are in vain. When this Internet fad passes, I'll be ready.


----------



## Double Indemnity

IcedOver said:


> I had a similar thread on this a couple years ago, and I also feel the internet has a damaging effect. It's sad that younger people don't recall a time before the internet (but older people than us can say the same thing about us and TV/film). I first used it in '97, and while I can't say I was happy before it, without question I've been less happy since, especially since '02 when I got my first e-mail address and started posting on stupid message boards. Of course a lot of that has to do with the fact that I'm a very flawed and depressed person naturally, but the internet has fed my isolation and been a huge time waster. And I don't even have the internet in my home, just at the library or work!
> 
> I'm not going to say that the internet is all bad. As an information resource, it can be really helpful and quick. However, for myself I've found that it has replaced long-form reading in some ways, and my attention span is shorter. Again, some of this is due more to inherent personal problems, but the internet feeds it. Socially, I feel the internet is the wrong way to go. If you're going to use it as a tool to meet people for dating off of dating sites and actually meet up in person, that's one thing. However, to me, having internet-only friends states or countries away is useless and silly.
> 
> I really feel that internet/cell phone/MP3 technology is having a deleterious effect on the world. I can't put my finger on it, but something's just not right about it. It's the wrong way to go. It feels like it's being rushed; it's just moving too fast. Each week seems like it brings new advances in cell phones and ways to access the stupid internet. Every other freaking commercial is for a cell phone. Yesterday on one of the cable news networks, they had a segment on some "exciting" new cell phone crap. One of the things they showed was a large wristwatch on which you could check your Facebook or Twitter "in case you had your cell phone in your back pocket and didn't want to take it out." Are you kidding me?!? Is that what the world's coming to, that you have to be so connected to these worthless sites that you have to have the easiest possible access 24/7? It brings up the film "Videodrome" to me, in which ideas of being brought into the "world's mixing board" and the evolution of man as a technological being are the focus.
> 
> The most advanced cell phone I've ever held is my basic Tracfone, and I didn't even want that. I've never even held an iPod. I think that the advancement of instant downloads of music and movies has fed a "RIGHT NOW, RIGHT AWAY!!!" mentality in younger folk that is scary. They can't even wait two days anymore to get a film from Netflix in the mail. They'd rather stream a lower quality version on a tiny cell phone or iPad screen (that is, if they're even paying for it instead of ripping it off from a pirated copy, the jerks). And don't even mention the people who feel that they need such instant access to their friends that they'd risk causing an accident by talking or even texting while driving.


If I ever purchase a wristwatch which allows me to check Facebook or Twitter, please shoot me on sight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## squidlette

Nope. I'm not over 30, but I'm close to it, and I lived in a rural area that didn't get the internet for a long time. As to my response, I'll take what socialization I can get, and before the internet, I didn't have any. Well, not any that was positive. I was heavily bullied and tormented, had my house vandalized, things stolen from me, got into fights, and at one point I was even tied up and left in my front yard for six hours. I was a total disaster. I spent time in hospitals, group homes, did drugs, and got myself kicked out of school and in legal trouble because I was so miserable and unable to interact positively with my peers. The internet gave me a social outlet, and helped me realize that it was possible for me to have positive interactions with people. It was definitely the beginning of my transformation into a relatively well functioning human being..... I don't know what would have happened without it. If I hadn't been able to develop friendships online, and had been stuck with what there was to deal with in real life, I'd wager a guess that things would have kept getting worse for me instead of improving. 

Sure, I'm still a mess.... and my social skills still leave a lot to be desired... but I'm not a ticking time bomb anymore, and that's definitely because of the internet.


----------



## merryk

RiversEdge said:


> - I think the pre-internet period was better in the sense that you would meet people and make friends, build relationships - there was no guessing, no wondering if you will ever meet in person or if someone really likes you or not - the internet can feel lonely even though you may talk to a lot of people because there is no physical interaction or touch -- or the people you make friends with don't take things seriously because "it's the internet"
> It's so aggravating trying to figure out emotions or meaning through type!


^I know what you mean, as far as preferring in-person relating and contact. 
I currently live in a somewhat rural area, so it's particularly nice to have friendships beyond my little part of the world. It's great to be exposed to people and things that I never could otherwise...however, I love learning and while the internet makes it easier to gather info it also makes it easier to get overwhelmed by the volume of it (much that is false and inconsequential, adding to the time-wasting aspect). I probably would've flunked out of school had the internet been around then--too much time spent looking up everything to do with music artists I like and not enough time for school work. :um

For better or worse, I like having internet access...I don't always like my time management in using it!


----------



## Hideko

Life was much better before the internet, seemed so at least for I at least made some efforts to overcome my SA. I was a latecomer getting a computer, just turned 46 and never had one until a little over 3 years ago, guess getting it was the final straw to send me into almost total isolation.
Have also been one not to like modern tech things too quickly, still have never had a cell phone or any of those hand gadgets, matter of fact never got my first TV until I was 38 though it mostly collects dust as I'll never get cable.
Someone had mentioned about logging off forever from their computer, would like to also as it may force me to stop this descend into this bottomless abyss, in some ways hoping one day it'll just die and make it easy to walk away from it.


----------



## victoriangirl

I love internet and am so thankful that I live in the internet/e-mail era. 

Surely some things have gotten worse/unpersonal maybe and we can discuss the pros & cons for a long time, but for me being able to e-mail a colleague instead of calling him or shopping online, searching for things online have helped me stay employed for as long as I can remember. I would not have been employed if things were the oldfashioned way.


----------



## randomprecision

It is always a vexing decision.......reams of knowledge or pictures of cats with captions [CLICK]


----------



## jsgt

I first logged on around '96-'97 and found a chat program called "Virtual Places" developed by Excite. The search engine I used was "Webcrawler". It was neat to talk to people from all around the world...and I was hooked until 2001 when the program was bought out by Halsoft and changed to a pay chat program. I use a few hobby related message boards, video sites, and classifieds sites...but other than that, I dont use the internet for much. 

I would say that my life is better with the internet. It's brought me many things that I wouldn't have had if I didn't have a way to find them. The social aspect hasn't been the best(one look at youtube comments will tell you why-so much hate from people makes me sick), but so many things I have now have been found through the net.


----------



## Double Indemnity

jsgt said:


> I first logged on around '96-'97 and found a chat program called "Virtual Places" developed by Excite. The search engine I used was "Webcrawler". It was neat to talk to people from all around the world...and I was hooked until 2001 when the program was bought out by Halsoft and changed to a pay chat program. I use a few hobby related message boards, video sites, and classifieds sites...but other than that, I dont use the internet for much.
> 
> I would say that my life is better with the internet. It's brought me many things that I wouldn't have had if I didn't have a way to find them. The social aspect hasn't been the best*(one look at youtube comments will tell you why-so much hate from people makes me sick)*, but so many things I have now have been found through the net.


Yeah, youtube comments are where civilized society has gone to die.


----------



## FarNorth

Double Indemnity said:


> Yeah, youtube comments are where civilized society has gone to die.


It's yet another example of the September that never ended. Sad, really.


----------



## Nada

As a kid, we moved around a lot. It was becoming more and more difficult to make or keep friends. By the start of 9th grade after moving again I wanted to be home-schooled. I had no social life and just stayed in my room. Eventually I begged and got a WebTV. Though not the best form of socialization, it was better than none at all. I chatted a lot, taught myself html, and etc. Things that helped me later in life.

Nowadays, I mainly use the internet to watch my movies and get information on something. I rarely chat and I don't even have any chat software installed. I have facebook, but I don't use it.


----------



## sis2323

It has many incredible benefits. It also has me wishing I had been a teenager at a time when the internet was a magical thing of the future.

It is now an environmental/cultural influence that shapes who we are, both positively and negatively. 

So much to research. I'm an expert now.
Suddenly I'm too good for things...:roll

I can't watch tv anymore cause the commercials are a nuisance and the programming bores me. I sound like an awful customer who is incapable of being pleased, don't I? I hate myself on so many things regarding the internet.

I know we've always been judgmental, but I think it's easier to judge when you don't know others on a personal level...and it seems most people have become detached on that face-to-face level.

When I do take a break, I feel refreshed. But I always get the urge again.

I know I have issues beyond the internet with my SA. I also think it enables me though. As if I can live on the net anxiety-free forever. It's a safe haven sometimes. Other times, it just makes me sad.


----------



## Sniper Wolf

i am super young 18 ..but I've definitely felt the erosion of my mind the internet has caused in the past 8 years...but I remember the internet being a lot more wholesome back then before internet memes or trolling became popular..At the same time without it I'd be so bored the only thing I would be able to do is watch local tv channels.


----------



## harrison

Double Indemnity said:


> Those of us in our 30s should be able to remember life pre-internet. Was your life better?
> 
> I certainly think my life was better. I didn't start using the internet until 1995 when I went to college. I only dipped my toe in. Then I went to visit my aunt and uncle who had AOL and I got a taste of chat rooms. Soon after my parents got a computer with AOL which I used during the summer and my life has never been the same.
> 
> It seems life was much simpler before the internet. I think my quality of life was better. I did more things outside of the house. I had more friends. This could all be attributed to the fact that I was in high school, but I don't think that's entirely the reason. I miss having deep conversations with people face to face. I miss when I could go an hour without checking my email. :|


You can still have deep conversations with people if you want to - just go out and meet people and keep your computer turned off for a while. Just because it's available doesn't mean you have to let it take over your life to the point where you check your email all the time. The internet is like anything else - it's just a tool. It only becomes more than that if you allow it to.


----------



## falling down

Yes 1 million times over. If I could I would kill the internet because it has ruined North America if not the world more than it has made anything better.


----------



## cloister2

Yes but we can also put that nasty mouse down.


----------



## Double Indemnity

don36 said:


> You can still have deep conversations with people if you want to - just go out and meet people and keep your computer turned off for a while. Just because it's available doesn't mean you have to let it take over your life to the point where you check your email all the time. The internet is like anything else - it's just a tool. It only becomes more than that if you allow it to.


I'm happy to report that I'm currently spending less time online than I was when I created this thread.  I've been spending time with a gentleman and have a couple acquaintances at work. I need to work on meeting more people but it's a start.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Double Indemnity said:


> I'm happy to report that I'm currently spending less time online than I was when I created this thread.  I've been spending time with a gentleman and have a couple acquaintances at work. I need to work on meeting more people but it's a start.


Glad to hear it D-I! I don't spend much time on the internet either. I came down with a severe cold late this week, and bam, right back on this internet scene again!

I do like being able to stream documentaries such as 'cosmic journeys', 'cosmic vistas', 'the universe', 'prehistoric sea monsters', and 'walking with dinosaurs' especially to try to fall asleep with a sore throat.


----------



## dismiss

No. 

My life was limited to what was directly within physical reach before I had internet.


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Wingman01

My life was jacked up before the internet. I would just go to work, go home go to sleep rinse and repeat. I really never knew how to live or interact with people and I can't blame the internet for that. The internet is probably my saving grace right now as I have no friends where I live. I'm not tied to it or anything it's just a outlet to pass time. Besides I live in a predominantly Mexican city so I really don't have much in common with people here anyways. So that makes it even harder to socialize for me because of cultural differences.


----------



## Kinos Journey

I'm lucky that I grew up when I did- when I was young, the internet was small enough that my antics didn't follow me around like they do for many who are younger than me. I also didn't have to experience cyber-bullying.

The internet has been a blessing and a curse. I can go full-on hermit mode now if I wanted to, but on the other hand, it's allowed me to keep in touch and become closer to friends. It also have provided me many sources of income after I graduated into a shaky economy. My profession would have required me to move to a big city pre-internet days. Now, I can live nearby family and friends, which keeps me sane.

It was also my saving grace in my high school years- I was able to find people who had the same interests as me, which was a blessing in a small town just feeling the economic down-turn due to a new Walmart. Everything felt so streamlined in that age. Thankfully, it's not so much that way now, even with the economy the way it is.

The internet is a tool that can be used for good or evil, IMHO.


----------



## falling down

Kinos Journey said:


> I'm lucky that I grew up when I did- when I was young, the internet was small enough that my antics didn't follow me around like they do for many who are younger than me. I also didn't have to experience cyber-bullying.
> 
> The internet has been a blessing and a curse. I can go full-on hermit mode now if I wanted to, but on the other hand, it's allowed me to keep in touch and become closer to friends. *It also have provided me many sources of income after I graduated into a shaky economy.* My profession would have required me to move to a big city pre-internet days. Now, I can live nearby family and friends, which keeps me sane.
> 
> It was also my saving grace in my high school years- I was able to find people who had the same interests as me, which was a blessing in a small town just feeling the economic down-turn due to a new Walmart. Everything felt so streamlined in that age. Thankfully, it's not so much that way now, even with the economy the way it is.
> 
> The internet is a tool that can be used for good or evil, IMHO.


Teach me.


----------



## Uffdaa

Hi,

about life pre-internet. 

Hard question to answer. Overall I think that I prefer pre-internet life to be honest. 

The idea that technology makes our lives radically better is false in my opinion. 

I like the simple life where people don't have to be texting each other all the time. Where if you want to see somebody you give them a phone call and meet up.

I think about how I have to spend time clearing out my emails and that there is just too much information. Now I tune a lot of stuff out.

I mean it's cool that I can communicate with somebody on the other side of the planet but what's the point in that?


----------



## hmnut

Yes and no.

I would say overall the internet hasn't made my life any better or worse. It is just a new tool by which people can use to ignore me when I try to come out of my shell. 

On the other hand, without the internet there would be far less support for my SA. Where can I go to talk about my SA issues? Here and nowhere else. Pre-Internet I even had therapists who I went to and they didn't do jack, and I only realize now it is because they probably didn't know what SA was (let alone how to treat it) if I had the internet (this site in particular) I could have gotten some real help early on.

So that is my real complaint. Not so much that the internet is bad, but that it is good but came to the world too late in my life. If I would have had access to sites like this in my teens or early 20s I could have beat my SA in time for me to have a "normal" life. Now even with the help of support groups I am just playing catch up.

I think for the next gen of SAers the internet is a great thing.


----------



## JamesM2

I was about 14 or 15 when I started logging on - before that I was still on the computer a lot anyway playing computer games. I admit I most likely have an internet addiction, but wouldn't have it any other way to be honest. It's a great source of entertainment and knowledge, and fulfils my social needs just fine - I couldn't care less about communicating with people face to face, and my BDD would ensure that even if the internet didn't exist, I'd still be cooped up inside doing something equally unproductive (or even less productive), such as gaming or watching TV.


----------



## Fenren

No, my life wasn't better and I wasn't happier before the internet really. I was staying in a lot still but I did have at least a few friends to see, but they were just from school. That soon fizzled out as their lives moved on and they got in relationships and we grew apart.

I preferred society back then in a way, living under a more united identity and things seemed less grim than today. I enjoyed the music and TV more than today, I had a 128k spectrum computer and later sega consoles to play games on. 

But I loved getting the internet around the year 2000 on my first PC, though it has given me an excuse to stay in more and avoid life!:roll


----------



## komorikun

Brasilia said:


>


I was 17 when this show aired. At the time the idea of the internet did seem weird. I moved to Japan in 1996. I didn't get internet at home till I was 25 or 26 (around 2002) cause Japan was a bit slower than America. They had it at internet cafes but people didn't have it at home. I remember my Israeli friend needed to check her email at this cafe, so I waited for her outside. She thought I was really odd for not using it.


----------



## Owl-99

I only started using the internet in 2001, I was very late to use it. It is hard to say whether my life is better or worse, I think since I have been on these forums I do less exercise but then again I have always been pretty lazy.


----------



## shyshisho

It's a mixed blessing. After years of surfing websites, I find it a bit harder to get engrossed in a long novel like I used to. And I'm sad that Amazon has put so many bookstores out of business. But forums like this are great, and thanks to YouTube and file sharing I can watch Japanese TV programs which would have been inaccessible before.


----------



## TheRob

I gained internet access in 1995 upon entering college. I immediately dived into chat rooms for the next two years. That was a bad habit on my part. But internet access has, overall, changed my day-to-day life for the better.


----------



## Royals

I love the 80's and 90's, life wasn't exactly better in the world (wars, violence, addiction) but the culture was at it's best (music, art, videogames, literature, tv shows. And yes the vibe was kind of relaxed and not agressive. The whole grunge scene and generation X caused that. People didn't give a lot yet on how you looked. 
I loved playing arcade games (not as violent and realistic yet), watching cartoons/tv (not as graphic, hardcore and sexual yet), and I love to play outside (not as many harrassing and gangs yet). 

But today! It seems superficiality and looks are the only things that matter. And technology has taken over. Kids with mobile phones and I-Pads in class! Texting! Ans we seem to be so tensed/predujiced/quickly aggrivated over small issues (islam hate). No respect for cops, parents, teachers, authority anymore. Playing games online, shouting at each other. Internet bullying, kids looking like models at 12. We need some good morals and education back. The family live, respect for women, sensuality of the 50's 

I truelly believe two things caused this huge change in the world and in human itself:

The Internet and Islam terror (9/11, bombs in London, false flags) 

I hope we can go back to simpler times one day. And one of the solutions would be shutting down the internet. It would be hard, but we can survive. We could back then!


----------



## falling down

Royals said:


> I love the 80's and 90's, life wasn't exactly better in the world (wars, violence, addiction) but the culture was at it's best (music, art, videogames, literature, tv shows. And yes the vibe was kind of relaxed and not agressive. The whole grunge scene and generation X caused that. People didn't give a lot yet on how you looked.
> I loved playing arcade games (not as violent and realistic yet), watching cartoons/tv (not as graphic, hardcore and sexual yet), and I love to play outside (not as many harrassing and gangs yet).
> 
> But today! It seems superficiality and looks are the only things that matter. And technology has taken over. Kids with mobile phones and I-Pads in class! Texting! Ans we seem to be so tensed/predujiced/quickly aggrivated over small issues (islam hate). No respect for cops, parents, teachers, authority anymore. Playing games online, shouting at each other. Internet bullying, kids looking like models at 12. We need some good morals and education back. The family live, respect for women, sensuality of the 50's
> 
> I truelly believe two things caused this huge change in the world and in human itself:
> 
> The Internet and Islam terror (9/11, bombs in London, false flags)
> 
> I hope we can go back to simpler times one day. And one of the solutions would be shutting down the internet. It would be hard, but we can survive. We could back then!


this, 90%


----------



## Uffdaa

What I dislike is how much time technology can take up. 

Also when I'm working on something on-line that is important it's TOO EASY to become distracted with non-sense. 

It sort of pulls me in. I mean I don't do any of those dumb online games or anything but a friend of mine does that farmville or whatever it is and it's the biggest waste of time ever.


----------



## Paul

Life before internet (which I first used at 18) was much worse -- no friends, nothing to do, no plan or hope. The internet has helped me in a lot of ways, but especially socially.


----------



## FoggyMirror

I think its the way internet progressed. Dial-Up was so slow that you didn't want to spend lots of time waiting around. Once higher speed internet showed up everything changed.


----------



## SandyInfinity

both


----------



## N2Trouble

So was my life was better before the internet? No, despite all the flaws that the internet has. 

The internet is full of information that is great for researchers. I have done a lot of Genealogy online, and if it wasn't for the internet I wouldn't know anything about my family. It is a wonderful tool for researching, and I have learned a lot from it. Photography is a serious hobby for me and without the internet I would not have that hobby because the information wouldn't be so fluid. Books are great, but you can't have conversations with a book. 

Also social media is another mixed blessing; it is great to meet old friends and keep in touch but people seem act thier worst while online. So as far as social media is concerned, I could live without it. 

The internet is a useful tool, if you use it as a tool. To this day I still use it to research different places that I have not been to and plan photography trips. The social media like Facebook is really a waste of my time, that is why I deactivated it.


----------



## loneranger

My life was better before the internet, but I was even socially awkward before that


----------



## loneranger

There was more normal communication before the internet.


----------



## christacat

Nope, was bullied at school, got into trouble for fighting/cutting class, had the wrong friends, never fitted in anywhere. I only found joy in reading, music and drawing. Didn't start to obsessively use the internet till the year after i finished high school


----------



## Jeff

Double Indemnity said:


> Those of us in our 30s should be able to remember life pre-internet. Was your life better?
> 
> I certainly think my life was better. I didn't start using the internet until 1995 when I went to college. I only dipped my toe in. Then I went to visit my aunt and uncle who had AOL and I got a taste of chat rooms. Soon after my parents got a computer with AOL which I used during the summer and my life has never been the same.
> 
> It seems life was much simpler before the internet. I think my quality of life was better. I did more things outside of the house. I had more friends. This could all be attributed to the fact that I was in high school, but I don't think that's entirely the reason. I miss having deep conversations with people face to face. I miss when I could go an hour without checking my email. :|


There are a lot of things about the internet I really love, so I can't say my life was better pre-net. I will say though that the internet can be somewhat of an enabler when it comes to avoidance behavior. I didn't discover chatrooms until 1999. Prior to that, if i was feeling really lonely and bored, I was more likely to take a chance and go out and try to do something social. But with the internet, you can satisfy that social craving sometimes just by going online and chatting up people.


----------



## stevieoo

omg yes way better b4 the internet b4 the internet it was good i bearly watch tv i was out side with my friends all the time.i remember i never watch tv for a year then when i did i was suprised what new show's they had lol.


----------



## Mersault

The internet is great for some things, like networking for a job, but horrible at others, such as actually socializing (at least for me). 

All the people i met from the net were scum, maybe apart from one person who i saw for something like a few seconds only (for a magazine deal).

Also i wasted 10 years of my life at some forum, which turned out to be full of lowly idiots. At least SAS is friendlier, and i have some common interest with most of the people here. I hate trolls on forums...


----------



## Catty

This is a very interesting question.

I've learned so much on the internet. Before using the internet in the mid 1990's, I had no idea what social anxiety was! And I didn't know that my severe shyness was caused by this condition. I didn't even know that so many others are like this. The internet revealed a lot of information that made me feel better. For the first time I felt as if I could identify with others. 

Before using the internet, I was lonelier and felt extremely isolated in a world full of extrovert party goers. It was scary.


----------



## probably offline

A big fat YES.


----------



## WineKitty

I wouldn't say it was better or worse. It simply wasn't there. No one had it so life was fine the way it. Internet has made things more convenient. Information a few keystrokes away. I love my Droid phone when I travel and I can just speak into it to find where I want to go and have the GPS take me there. I enjoy posting in forums (not just anxiety ones), Facebook to some degree but esp for music pages, and being able to learn about different subjects. I have made online friends. It's just different times.


----------



## Implicate

Absolutely not! The immediate exchange of information and vast wealth of knowledge made available by the internet benefits me every day!


----------



## Mersault

I guess it is down to how one has formed himself. For me up to now it is very sad to become all the more aware just how many people are pathetic. The net prooves that again and again and again and again (lost in a forest). 

(btw by pathetic i mean hostile and trying to put others down)


----------



## Joeality

No, because if weren't the internet many of us wouldn't have known that there were other people dealing the same things and that we're not alone.


----------



## ashli116

In a way...yes!


----------



## christiname

*It was better for me*

because people actually talked to eachtother and had conversations. Nowadays people act so busy and when you're talkign to them them, they're on their phone reading text messages ignoring you. So the internet has taken the element of people spending time w/eachtother and being tolerant of people. Some people act like others are discardable and don't appreciate them. I think the internet can be convenient but I think it has robbed us of having intimacy, friendships, and wanting to be around people.


----------



## zonebox

I love the Internet, it has made my life much better. I can spend hours at a time, researching just about anything.. which, for me, is tons of fun. Even back in the mid 90s, there were tons of things to do on the Internet.

Before the Internet, is a hard concept to grasp. I have grown so attached to it, to the knowledge contained within it, the contact I get from strangers - even if it is usually just one sided. The music, videos, news, blogs, forums, etc. I tend to reflect a lot on life, and have an incredibly inquisitive mind and the Internet is always there to provide the answers

I remember when first logging into the Internet, and just being mesmerized. Not much has changed about my opinion since then.


----------



## changeme77

CeilingStarer said:


> I used to love the days of dialling up local BBSs, dabbling in ANSI art, and messing around with hardware/software without the solution being 1-click away on Google. Your networks through BBSs were people in your local area... it was real community.


Me too. I actually went to a BBS meetup one time. Gosh, this is going back a long time now!


----------



## zonebox

jsgt said:


> I first logged on around '96-'97 and found a chat program called "Virtual Places" developed by Excite. The search engine I used was "Webcrawler".


I remember Virtual Places, I loved it - it was like a free version of the palace. I remember it had the ability to take you and your friends around the web, to check out websites and so on. We used to have a lot of fun checking out one another's web pages, and so on.

Hotbot at the time was my favorite search engine.


----------



## hammerfast

No , internet gave me a voice


----------



## Wingman01

shyshisho said:


> It's a mixed blessing. After years of surfing websites, I find it a bit harder to get engrossed in a long novel like I used to.


I can relate to this, I used to grab a book and get enthralled by it. These days I'm more inclined to watch pointless youtube videos.


----------



## stewartoo7

when i first had the internet it was ace but as time went on it has become very boring


----------



## simian4455

No. The internet is my life.


----------



## chai latte

Yes and no for me. I first started using the internet is 1997, when I was 18, so I've had the internet in my life for all of my adult life and none of the years where I was growing up. I say yes it was better in some ways because I find the internet to be somewhat addictive, in that it's very easy to just zone out and lose hours to surfing the web and reading forums. It's also brought out some shopping addiction due to the ease of "click and buy." But I've gotten much better with controlling that over the years.

I would also have to say no, my life wasn't better before, because I've met so many great people thanks to the internet. I was pretty lonely and secluded in high school and going online let me meet people I never would have otherwise. 

I will say that I am ever so thankful for the internet and cell phones not having been around in my youth. I am so glad that I did not have to deal with cyber bullying in school or feeling left out because I would have felt like I was the only one in my class who didn't have a cell phone (my parents would never have allowed it even if they had been widely available like they are now).


----------



## renegade disaster

no, i'd be wallowing in delusion and misunderstanding without it.


----------



## singleplayer

Yes I think so. I was happier with my own company back then. The internet has opened my eyes so I can see just what I am missing now. But without the net I would be lost. It is literally my life.


----------



## totalloner

Actually it was better before colour TV


----------



## renegade disaster

christiname said:


> So the internet has taken the element of people spending time w/eachtother and being tolerant of people. Some people act like others are discardable and don't appreciate them.


yea you are right.on the whole I do feel the culture of the internet and electronic communication (socialising) has made us dispose of others all too easy. and we have become more intolerant and less likely to work things out. its easier to just delete, I mean think about how its socially acceptable (almost encouraged by society) to just cut off a person. yet in real life in previous times, people wouldn't be that cold. there's a whole stranger-danger aspect as well as not seeing a person as a real human being, just words on an illuminated screen.


----------



## heysam

Yes.


----------



## AngelClare

No, no, no. Life sucked before the Internet. That time before windows 95 should be known as the dark ages. 

Want to buy something rare and obscure? You'll need to physically search from store to store hoping to find it.
Researching a paper? You have to go to a library and skim through a pile of books. 
You're stuck in a section of your video game? Too bad for you if no one you know plays that game. 
Paying a bill? You need to buy some stamps, write a check and mail that letter.
Registering for a college course? Spend the whole day on multiple lines only to find out the courses you wanted are closed.


----------



## AngelInnocent

That's why I protest Facebook and everything minus this.


----------

